# index.dat-Spyware?



## paolo roswell (12 Mai 2003)

Hallo, 

ich würde gern mehr über die verdächtigte index.dat im Cookies und Temporäre Internet Files-Ordner erfahren.

Ich entschüldige mich für die Länge von diesem Beitrag, aber das Thema ist für mich etwa kompliziert und wollte ausführlich erklären, was ich tue und was ich nicht verstanden habe.

Was ich bis jetzt weiß und festgestellt habe ist volgendes:
auch wenn man den Inhalt in Ordner 'Cookies und TIF leert', bleiben die index.dat vorhanden. Mit dem Editor kann man die Datei öffnen und man sieht eine ganze Reihe von komischen Zeichen, die offenbar mit den besuchten Seiten einer Online-Verbindung zu tun haben.
Der Inhalt von Cookies-index.dat und TIF-index.dat ist ähnlich aber nicht gleich.
Ich nehme an, im Cookies-index.dat sind reine Cookies infos.
Im TIF sind vielleicht infos über die Seiten die ich aufgerufen habe, welche links, banner usw. ich angeklickt habe.

Stimmt das?


Ich habe versucht die index.dat mit 3 verschiedenen Methoden zu entfernen:
(ich weiß daß Windows automatisch eine neue index.dat erstellt).

1)Ich habe in TIF Content IE5 (wo index.dat sich befindet) gelöscht. Weil man diese Datei nicht automatisch löschen kann, habe ich Neu Starten gewählt, dann konnte ich den PapierKorb leeren. Allerdings sturzt automatisch sowohl Antivir als auch YAW (antidialer-programm)ab.

2) Mit dem kleinen Programm 'ClearProg' Finalversion kann man auch index.dat entfernen nachdem der Computer neu gestartet wird.

3) Mit Steganos Spurenvernichter geht es auch aber dann bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung in Windows-explorer und man muß win-expl. schließen oder sogar den Computer neu starten.

Nachdem die index.dat entfernt werden, stellt man fest daß windows die wieder erstellt hat. aber die Größe hat sich verringert.
Es steht normalerweise 16 Kb bei Cookies und 32 Kb bei TIF.Leider auch nach dem Löschung sind noch Daten in diesen 2 Dateien vorhanden.

Die 2. Frage lautet?
Welche Daten sind noch vorhanden? Sind noch Spüren von den Online-Sitzungen oder automatische Einträge von Windows?

Ich freue mich wenn jemand von Fach sich die Mühe gibt mir zu beantworten.

Vielen Dank
Paolo


----------



## Comedian1 (21 Mai 2003)

*Index.Dat*

Die Datei 'index.dat' gehört zum Internet Explorer. Sie ist für den IE wie das Schlagwortverzeichnis eines Buches, also ein Index über die im betreffenden Ordner gespeicherten Dateien. Die Index.dat im Verzeichnis Cookies ist also ein Index über die Cookies. 

Beim IE 6 gibt es einen Button 'Cookies löschen', der die Cookies entfernt und den Index zurücksetzt. Bei IE 5.5 und davor kannst du die Cookies zwar manuell löschen, der Index wird aber nicht neu aufgebaut.

Das Löschen der Index.dat setzt Löschrechte auf den Ordner voraus, in der sich die Index.dat befindet (idR Adminrechte).

Wenn du sie löscht, dann wird sie beim Neustart des IE neu aufgebaut. Man merkt das an der geringfügig längeren Zeit, die der IE dann zum starten braucht. Sie ist also nix gefährliches.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## paolo roswell (24 Mai 2003)

*Re: Index.Dat*

danke dir.

mfg
paolo


----------

